# Sub-Contractors needed for large travel center parking lots



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for individuals with snow plows on trucks to push snow this winter.
These are large site where multiple pieces of equipment will be needed

Trucks With V-BOX & Tail Gate Spreaders are needed also!prsport

Quick Payment With-In 15 days

Dump Trucks With Plows are welcome along with Skid-Steers and Front-end Loader's Must have Push Boxes or Plows for heavy Equipment

Must have Insurance Coverage on all equipment!


Please E-mail a List of all equipment to With Your Contact info we will call you with-in 24/Hours or Next Business Day

Prices for equipment
Trucks $75/HR

Skid Steers $85/HR

Back Hoe $115/HR
Front End Loader $120/HR

We have Sites in
Fort Chiswell
Wytheville
Providence Forge
Danville
Troutville
Colionial Heights
Staunton
Harrisonburg
Carmel Church


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

wow. those rates are in line....


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

What area are you in?


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

BUMP!! Need People ASAP


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am in central md.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you already have contracts?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I do. but your sites are too far from me to get to.


----------

